# Porn Designated a State Health Crisis By Kansas Senate



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Kansas Senate Votes 35-4 to Label Porn as a ‘Health Crisis’. So how long before an outright ban?



> Session of 2018
> 
> Senate Resolution No. 1762
> 
> ...


http://www.kslegislature.org/li/b2017_18/measures/documents/sr1762_00_0000.pdf


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

****ing Kansas. 

Idiots have enough problems there. Porn? Really Kansas?


----------



## Notself (Aug 25, 2017)

They did that in Utah too. I would guess most states are going to have a vote on a bill like this sometime this year.

They can pass resolutions against it, but it would probably take a Constitutional amendment to actually do anything about it. However, that could happen if the GOP takes control of another couple states in the fall.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Why has it never occurred to me to check on what the Kansas Senate is up to? What is amazing that they got a such a large concurrence among the senators especially since the males outnumber the females.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> Why has it never occurred to me to check on what the Kansas Senate is up to? What is amazing that they got a such a large concurrence among the senators especially since the males outnumber the females.


They are VERY conservative in Kansas. Not surprising at all.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey, don't sweat it. If things follow the typical script. Government will declare war against porn and the end result will be lot's more porn than we have right now.


----------



## username77 (Dec 27, 2017)

You can't stop porn, nor do you want to. It is all over the Internet, free, and it gives young men who otherwise are completely unable to achieve a sexual release, to now have an outlet. 100 years ago man and woman paired up early, people married relatively according to their worth to the opposite sex (6's married 6's). Now, 80% of the women spend their teens, 20's and 30's ignoring 80% of the men, and only the top 20% of men get laid with any regularity. So for the 80% of men who simply can't get sex, or it's so few and far between, porn allows them to not live a celibate nightmare until they're 35 and women now want to "settle down". It allows neglected husbands to stay in sexually dead marriages and not destroy the economy with even more rampant divorce. It allows women to earn INSANE money for things like showing their feet and other nonsense.

Why would anyone want to outlaw it or label it a societal health crisis? Porn and prostitution are the ONLY thing that will save our society from complete collapse. All men need a sexual outlet, women don't engage normal dudes until they're ready to marry in their 30's "Hey Joe Normy, I spent the last 15 years ****ing dozens of better looking men, will you marry me, give me kids so I can satiate my need to procreate, then I can cheat on you with those same dudes and take the house?". It is what it is.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Talk About Misogyny?


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

I disagree Username77 - Porn is an easy out that removes the 'desire' and 'drive' to meet an actual lady and have sex with her... I know, i was using porn when i should have been learning some pick-up skills.

Declaring porn a health crisis might be extreme and i don't think this is a black/white problem.

It is way to easy to access it... Seriously, websites ask "are you over 18? YEs / NO" -> It doesnt take a scientist to realize you can just click YES and have all access to porn at the age of 10

This reminds me of the early days of video games where there were multiple votes and studies trying to show that it caused violence... and yet 10+ years later we find out that it actually reduces violence and makes people better multitaskers..... Although I cant say that porn will ever be shown to be very beneficial considering we have learnt that it skews real sex expectations....


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Most of the so called "conservative" men probably use a ton of it in secret. Religious fanatics often have the biggest skeletons in the closet.

Having said that, I do think it's possible to acknowledge that porn can be destructive without moving to ban it. I have no idea how such a ban would be enforced anyway.

One thing I have observed is that it's very difficult to have a conversation about the potential destructiveness of porn because a lot of people are heavily invested in using it.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Steve2.0 said:


> It is way to easy to access it... Seriously, websites ask "are you over 18? YEs / NO" -> It doesnt take a scientist to realize you can just click YES and have all access to porn at the age of 10


So for something like this, and I agree in terms of ease of access, how do you "fix"? I believe at one point there was a push to force Porn sites to use the .xxx domain which would allow those sites to be blocked more easily by parents.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I wonder if they passed the bill with a hand vote!


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Amplexor said:


> I wonder if they passed the bill with a hand vote!


So you think it was a hand job?


----------



## Machjo (Feb 2, 2018)

EllisRedding said:


> Kansas Senate Votes 35-4 to Label Porn as a ‘Health Crisis’. So how long before an outright ban?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.kslegislature.org/li/b2017_18/measures/documents/sr1762_00_0000.pdf


Seems too broad. Why not focus on sexual exploitation and porn addiction? The state can do little to stop those who freely and willingly chose to consume porn but might be able to help workers out of the industry and help porn addicts out of consuming it too since at least there you'd have participants in the industry (either as workers or consumers) who actually want out. Think of it as the path of least political resistance.


----------



## Machjo (Feb 2, 2018)

I know the UK had proposed an opt-in law requiring internet providers to filter porn by default unless the customer requested to opt in. That might be one way to help a porn addict since he could then simply choose to not opt in. That said, we would want it to filter narrowly and not just any sex-toy site for example otherwise too many people will just opt in and that would then defeat the purpose.

If it filters only narrowly though, then some porn or internet addicts might need more than what it filters. One solution to that could be to require smart phone manufacturers to factory-install apps like Screentime and Mobicip at least on phones that are advertized alongside prepaid plans (since they're the ones parents will more likely buy for their kids and internet or porn or other addicts for themselves) for example so as to make the buyer aware of the existence of these apps. He could then choose to use the apps if he wants to.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd be more inclined to outlaw alcohol. We should try that first and see how it goes.

What do you use for porn withdrawal? Opioids?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Cletus said:


> I'd be more inclined to outlaw alcohol. We should try that first and see how it goes.
> 
> What do you use for porn withdrawal? Opioids?


Watch non stop reruns of The Golden Girls.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> Watch non stop reruns of The Golden Girls.


Dude. The goal is to cure them, not kill 'em.

Although Annie Potts... Wouldn't mind seeing her naked :grin2:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Notself said:


> They did that in Utah too. I would guess most states are going to have a vote on a bill like this sometime this year.
> 
> They can pass resolutions against it, but it would probably take a Constitutional amendment to actually do anything about it. *However, that could happen if the GOP takes control of another couple states in the fall.*


*Somehow, at this juncture, I really don't think there's that many "blue" states that's going to flip "red!"

If anything, it will be the other way around!*


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

lifeistooshort said:


> Most of the so called "conservative" men probably use a ton of it in secret. Religious fanatics often have the biggest skeletons in the closet.
> 
> Having said that, I do think it's possible to acknowledge that porn can be destructive without moving to ban it. I have no idea how such a ban would be enforced anyway.
> 
> One thing I have observed is that it's very difficult to have a conversation about the potential destructiveness of porn because a lot of people are heavily invested in using it.


About 3.3 billion people or 99.999999999% of men (except @Diana7 's husband: bravo btw and I mean it). Add another billion or so for women too.

All men watch porn, scientists find - Telegraph

I am not sure everyone is destructed by it but there are certainly destructive elements to it one should be aware of. If you outlaw something, you can't really regulate it so actually I think this is a secret ploy by the KWB (the Kansas Wanker Brigade) to have porn propagate properly all over the state.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

inmyprime said:


> About 3.3 billion people or 99.999999999% of men (except @Diana7 's husband: bravo btw and I mean it). Add another billion or so for women too.
> 
> All men watch porn, scientists find - Telegraph
> 
> I am not sure everyone is destructed by it but there are certainly destructive elements to it one should be aware of. If you outlaw something, you can't really regulate it so actually I think this is a secret ploy by the KWB (the Kansas Wanker Brigade) to have porn propagate properly all over the state.


Maybe the ultimate goal, the KWB would view all porn first (serve as a gateway), and then determine what is appropriate for public consumption.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

Steve2.0 said:


> I disagree Username77 - Porn is an easy out that removes the 'desire' and 'drive' to meet an actual lady and have sex with her... I know, i was using porn when i should have been learning some pick-up skills.


Why?
This does not compute with my simple brain.

Why would you want to use your hand (or what ever tool) when you can be with another person?

I don't understand.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

If this happens there will be tons of men telling their wives and SO in Kansas City, KANSAS, "we are moving across the river".  
(Minus geography points if you have to google that.)


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

snerg said:


> Why?
> This does not compute with my simple brain.
> 
> Why would you want to use your hand (or what ever tool) when you can be with another person?
> ...


You could. But judging by the many stories here, it seems that even if you are with another person, you still end up masturbating in the end by yourself. Perhaps even more so, out of resentment and determination to remain sane :frown2:


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

inmyprime said:


> You could. But judging by the many stories here, it seems that even if you are with another person, you still end up masturbating in the end by yourself. Perhaps even more so, out of resentment and determination to remain sane :frown2:


For someone who has low self confidence, performance issues, etc... I am sure self pleasure would be more appealing then with another person.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I read about a public library that had computers freely available but there was a problem with men watching porn in an environment where other library users may have taken offense.The solution was to block porn on all but two computers which were separate from the rest of them.And the librarian put up a sign saying “You may watch porn on these computers,please ask at the desk for the password”.Nobody ever asked.
This may have been a joke I’m not sure.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> I read about a public library that had computers freely available but there was a problem with men watching porn in an environment where other library users may have taken offense.The solution was to block porn on all but two computers which were separate from the rest of them.And the librarian put up a sign saying “You may watch porn on these computers,please ask at the desk for the password”.Nobody ever asked.
> This may have been a joke I’m not sure.


I love librarians. They are so kinky. Yet knowledgeable.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

username77 said:


> You can't stop porn, nor do you want to. It is all over the Internet, free, and it gives young men who otherwise are completely unable to achieve a sexual release, to now have an outlet. 100 years ago man and woman paired up early, people married relatively according to their worth to the opposite sex (6's married 6's). Now, 80% of the women spend their teens, 20's and 30's ignoring 80% of the men, and only the top 20% of men get laid with any regularity. So for the 80% of men who simply can't get sex, or it's so few and far between, porn allows them to not live a celibate nightmare until they're 35 and women now want to "settle down". It allows neglected husbands to stay in sexually dead marriages and not destroy the economy with even more rampant divorce. It allows women to earn INSANE money for things like showing their feet and other nonsense.
> 
> Why would anyone want to outlaw it or label it a societal health crisis? Porn and prostitution are the ONLY thing that will save our society from complete collapse. All men need a sexual outlet, women don't engage normal dudes until they're ready to marry in their 30's "Hey Joe Normy, I spent the last 15 years ****ing dozens of better looking men, will you marry me, give me kids so I can satiate my need to procreate, then I can cheat on you with those same dudes and take the house?". It is what it is.


Completely unable to achieve a sexual release without porn?

Really. Men have spanked it for thousands of years before porn was main stream.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Middle of Everything said:


> If this happens there will be tons of men telling their wives and SO in Kansas City, KANSAS, "we are moving across the river".


Missouri (which I pronounce "misery") loves company.


----------



## username77 (Dec 27, 2017)

chillymorn69 said:


> Completely unable to achieve a sexual release without porn?
> 
> Really. Men have spanked it for thousands of years before porn was main stream.


Porn makes it more interactive, with physical representations of women that can give heightened sexual fulfillment, many men report better sexual experiences with porn than their GF or wife. 

Thousands of years ago, men spanked it and were married by 16. Now, many men have no chance with women until they're done ****ing chads through their 20's and 30's. If they're willing to deal with it, they will find a woman to "settle" down with him, only to divorce him for reasons like "I needed to find myself" (also known as, "I started ****ing chad at the gym and realized I was married to an unappealing average dude").


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

username77 said:


> Porn makes it more interactive, with physical representations of women that can give heightened sexual fulfillment, many men report better sexual experiences with porn than their GF or wife.
> 
> Thousands of years ago, men spanked it and were married by 16. Now, many men have no chance with women until they're done ****ing chads through their 20's and 30's. If they're willing to deal with it, they will find a woman to "settle" down with him, only to divorce him for reasons like "I needed to find myself" (also known as, "I started ****ing chad at the gym and realized I was married to an unappealing average dude").


Sorry dude, but you really need to work on your self esteem, because your view of the world is NOT what most of us find.


----------



## username77 (Dec 27, 2017)

Ynot said:


> Sorry dude, but you really need to work on your self esteem, because your view of the world is NOT what most of us find.


I'm married, and if I divorced and started dating I would clean up, I have no doubt. I consider myself in the top 20%. Aside from my full head of hair, athletic build (at 40 a rarity among men), fully functioning penis, I also make 220K a year, I could look like Danny Devito and still be in the top 20%. I'm just calling it like I see it.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

username77 said:


> Porn makes it more interactive, with physical representations of women that can give heightened sexual fulfillment, many men report better sexual experiences with porn than their GF or wife.
> 
> Thousands of years ago, men spanked it and were married by 16. Now, many men have no chance with women until they're done ****ing chads through their 20's and 30's. If they're willing to deal with it, they will find a woman to "settle" down with him, only to divorce him for reasons like "I needed to find myself" (also known as, "I started ****ing chad at the gym and realized I was married to an unappealing average dude").


Lol,

Thats because many men don't know how to please a woman. Or how to comunicate what they like in a manor that makes a woman want to be sexual with them. 

Or when they realize the sex is bad they stay anywats instead of realizing the sex sucks with this person so I'm out of here.

Alittle bitter are we.

I don't know what your deal is but in my opinion if a guy would prefer to masterbate to porn than having sex with a real willing engaged partner then that just pathetic.

If shes a dead fish partner you should ended it a long time ago. 


If shes banging chad or brad then shes just a cheater there are women cheaters and men cheaters 

They both choose to cheat because their selfish asshats.

Nothing more.


----------



## username77 (Dec 27, 2017)

chillymorn69 said:


> I don't know what your deal is but in my opinion if a guy would prefer to masterbate to porn than having sex with a real willing engaged partner then that just pathetic.


I much prefer masturbating to porn than sex with my wife. I don't consider myself pathetic, it's a much more intense orgasm and I can fulfill my every desire at a moments notice, search for every sexual desire my wife ignores or thinks is weird. And when I'm done I turn it off and hear nothing from it! It's the perfect partner really. Sex with my wife is 'ok', she is good looking, but it's so vanilla and boring. Porn is never boring or vanilla unless that's what you want at that moment.

I don't consider bad sex from my wife reason to divorce and break up my family. In my case, porn is absolutely saving my marriage. I watch porn maybe twice a week for 15 minutes each time, hardly excessive or addictive in my case. Like gambling, alcohol, yoga, crossfit, religion, anything can become an addiction and life ruining.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

username77 said:


> I'm married, and if I divorced and started dating I would clean up, I have no doubt. I consider myself in the top 20%. Aside from my full head of hair, athletic build (at 40 a rarity among men), fully functioning penis, I also make 220K a year, I could look like Danny Devito and still be in the top 20%. I'm just calling it like I see it.


Then you are really seeing it thru a twisted lens. There are plenty of men outside of your top 20% who do quite well not making $220k, without a full head of hair, or an athletic build or for that matter a fully functioning penis. And there are just as many women who do NOT spend all of their 20's banging every top 20% dude they run across.

I am divorced. I am 57. I make good money, have all my teeth and hair, have an athletic build and a fully functioning penis. If I had to rate myself, I would say physically I am in the top 10%. I get plenty of action, but there are quite a few women who are looking for more than all the superficial things you seem hung up on.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

username77 said:


> I much prefer masturbating to porn than sex with my wife. I don't consider myself pathetic, it's a much more intense orgasm and I can fulfill my every desire at a moments notice, search for every sexual desire my wife ignores or thinks is weird. And when I'm done I turn it off and hear nothing from it! It's the perfect partner really. Sex with my wife is 'ok', she is good looking, but it's so vanilla and boring. Porn is never boring or vanilla unless that's what you want at that moment.
> 
> I don't consider bad sex from my wife reason to divorce and break up my family. In my case, porn is absolutely saving my marriage. I watch porn maybe twice a week for 15 minutes each time, hardly excessive or addictive in my case. Like gambling, alcohol, yoga, crossfit, religion, anything can become an addiction and life ruining.


I'm not aginst porn!

But if sex is that bad with your wife then why did you marry her?

I predict that years from now you will be sorry you staryed toghter. 


Porn might be giving you unrealistic expectations of what sex is like between two people in a long term relationship.

But hey if its keeping you happy then more power to ya!


I would encourage you to be patient and keep trying to improve you sexlife with your wife insread of wacking it to porn .

Funny thing is your wife might be feeling thiscsame way about you.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

username77 said:


> I much prefer masturbating to porn than sex with my wife. I don't consider myself pathetic, it's a much more intense orgasm and I can fulfill my every desire at a moments notice, search for every sexual desire my wife ignores or thinks is weird. And when I'm done I turn it off and hear nothing from it! It's the perfect partner really. Sex with my wife is 'ok', she is good looking, but it's so vanilla and boring. Porn is never boring or vanilla unless that's what you want at that moment.
> 
> I don't consider bad sex from my wife reason to divorce and break up my family. In my case, porn is absolutely saving my marriage. I watch porn maybe twice a week for 15 minutes each time, hardly excessive or addictive in my case. Like gambling, alcohol, yoga, crossfit, religion, anything can become an addiction and life ruining.


I see a bad moon a-rising.


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

snerg said:


> Why?
> This does not compute with my simple brain.
> 
> Why would you want to use your hand (or what ever tool) when you can be with another person?
> ...


My sentence structure might have been off.. but what i mean to imply was:

Kids shouldn't use porn as a 'release' of their sexual energy but instead... use that energy to find real people to experience it with.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Steve2.0 said:


> My sentence structure might have been off.. but what i mean to imply was:
> 
> Kids shouldn't use porn as a 'release' of their sexual energy but instead... use that energy to find real people to experience it with.


Just b/c you find real people doesn't mean they want to experience it with you, maybe not at the same frequency, etc... Not saying a real person should be replaced, but I don't think we should make it sound that easy that you can just go out and find a person right away.


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

EllisRedding said:


> Just b/c you find real people doesn't mean they want to experience it with you, maybe not at the same frequency, etc... Not saying a real person should be replaced, but I don't think we should make it sound that easy that you can just go out and find a person right away.


Its not easy, it requires work. Just like gaining muscles, learning new skills, or getting a high paying job.

I made the mistake of thinking "women" weren't work to be understood and read up on. We live in an era where we have books on "game" and how to meet women and build desire.... 

Spend your time improving yourself (physically), your mind (learning skills) and your game (just buy a book) and nothing is out of reach....

...except laziness and the lack of motivation due to a recent porn ejaculation


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Steve2.0 said:


> Its not easy, it requires work. Just like gaining muscles, learning new skills, or getting a high paying job.
> 
> I made the mistake of thinking "women" weren't work to be understood and read up on. We live in an era where we have books on "game" and how to meet women and build desire....
> 
> ...


No reason why you can't do both though, unless you believe you should refrain from any sort of masturbatory activities as that may impact your motivation.


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

EllisRedding said:


> No reason why you can't do both though, unless you believe you should refrain from any sort of masturbatory activities as that may impact your motivation.


Agreed... although i don't know many people doing both


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Middle of Everything said:


> ****ing Kansas.


Maybe they feel if young men are too busy watching "Welcome to my Face" on Pornhub, they won't be as inclined to procreate with their relatives as much, thus ending ages old family traditions?

Just a theory.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Maybe they feel if young men are too busy watching "Welcome to my Face" on Pornhub, they won't be as inclined to procreate with their relatives as much, thus ending ages old family traditions?
> 
> Just a theory.


 @tropicalbeachiwish, care to comment?>


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Sigh... legislating morality where only a moral majority are truly an immoral minority with the power to hoard legislation.

I feel my inner libertarian cringing a little...


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

Cletus said:


> Dude. The goal is to cure them, not kill 'em.
> 
> Although Annie Potts... Wouldn't mind seeing her naked :grin2:


She was in _Designing Women_.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Cletus said:


> Dude. The goal is to cure them, not kill 'em.


Instead of "Dude", you should have begun that sentence with "Dammit Jim!"


----------



## SoFlaGuy (Nov 28, 2014)

This is the kind of BS sideshow the government distracts people with rather then addressing actually addressing important issues.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Steve1000 said:


> Instead of "Dude", you should have begun that sentence with "Dammit Jim!"


Dammit, Steve, I'm a software jockey, not a Trekker.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

toblerone said:


> She was in _Designing Women_.


Did I say the two were related? :wink2:


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

Haha, well, I originally thought that you might have been confused her with being on Golden Girls. But then I remembered it was Empty Nest that was its spin-off, not Designing Women.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

toblerone said:


> Haha, well, I originally thought that you might have been confused her with being on Golden Girls. But then I remembered it was Empty Nest that was its spin-off, not Designing Women.


No, you got me.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Porn has been around a long time, although the internet has made it "better" and more accessible. I don't think it's good or bad, more in how you use it(or don't).

To the extent it is making some people less interested in partner sex, I think porn is just a symptom of those people not wanting real life human interaction. I'm not such a person and largely avoid the smart phone/facebook obsession, but I periodically read stuff about people who would rather text than talk face to face and think this is probably a different facet of the same phenomenon.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

It was a great publicity stunt. Good photo ops.

And as for blue states flipping red if they have less porn, it is more likely they will get more blue... balls.

There is one type of legislation which I have read is the goal of this type of thing, and that is the outlawing of the creation of porn within the jurisdiction of the political entity passing the legislation. The goal is to close down all the operations preying on their young on state campuses, at resorts for college kids, and the sleazy casting couch type garbage in the downtown district.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

"The South really, really likes its porn.

According to Pornhub‘s 2016 year in review, many of the website’s top 10 U.S. states that “last the longest” (aka spend the most time on the website) are located in the South. Taking the title for longest time spent on the site is Mississippi with 11 minutes and 8 seconds, followed by Alabama and Arkansas. "


https://www.dailydot.com/irl/which-state-watched-most-porn-2016/

Hell, the state I live in - one of the most liberal in the country, overall - is the lowest of all. Either that, or we have issues with staying power!

Take that, Bible Belt.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

Keeping Portland weird.

My wife misses Portland.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

WilliamM said:


> Keeping Portland weird.
> 
> My wife misses Portland.


And any wouldn't she? 2 more minutes is your time.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

She says if I ever retire we are moving to Washington or maybe Idaho to hang out near her sister. That would be better!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Blondilocks said:


> Why has it never occurred to me to check on what the Kansas Senate is up to? What is amazing that they got a such a large concurrence among the senators especially since the males outnumber the females.


If this was an abortion thread, I'd have an easier time understanding the accusation of gender bias. But it's about porn, where it seems a much larger percentage of women object than men.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> If this was an abortion thread, I'd have an easier time understanding the accusation of gender bias. But it's about porn, where it seems a much larger percentage of women object than men.


Buncha senators went home and heard "you vote for that bill or I get this thing hermetically sealed".


----------



## Notself (Aug 25, 2017)

Florida House declares pornography as a health risk | Tampa Bay Times

Florida is now doing the same thing. As I surmised, most states are going to do this shortly - or at least the red ones will.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

Cletus said:


> Buncha senators went home and heard "you vote for that bill or I get this thing hermetically sealed".


To which some replies were heard, "Make sure they double layer it and put a tamper proof seal on it. We wouldn't want that thing getting loose."


----------



## Randy2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Notself said:


> Florida House declares pornography as a health risk | Tampa Bay Times
> 
> Florida is now doing the same thing. As I surmised, most states are going to do this shortly - or at least the red ones will.


So porn is a health risk, but guns and assault weapons are not???? What's our country coming to? Or perhaps I should spell "coming" differently.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

Or we could just cut all the BS and state the root cause of everything.

Human beings are a healthy risk. Have been since the dawn of time!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Cletus said:


> Dammit, Steve, I'm a software jockey, not a Trekker.


Obviously not since the proper term is "Trekkie.":nerd:


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

EllisRedding said:


> Watch non stop reruns of The Golden Girls.


----------

